

MongoDB: Minor Data Loss for Slave - tolitius
https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-3367?focusedCommentId=66490&page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:comment-tabpanel#comment-66490

======
ukd1
This is some old stuff - he was using the non-recommended way of replicating
(master-slave, not replica sets), plus it's a bug filed against 1.8 which
isn't the current stable.

